# Lice (ugh) advice pls!



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

My pregnant does are so licey! My one doe has a few patches she's rubbed off. I don't have pour on Ivermectin but do have injectable. They're a couple of weeks from term so... any reason NOT to use the Ivermectin? I've done brushing to no avail. It's too cold for shaving so shaving+dusting won't likely work. 

Any other thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I had this happen a few months ago with my goats, I gave them all a bath with Dawn dish soap. I now have no lice on my goats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

http://www.qcsupply.com/cylence-pou...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CJKp9KHyjr4CFciGfgodoS0Aew

Approximately 6ml/100lbs squirted down the top line. I've used it on pregnant does without any trouble.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't see why you couldn't ....... But don't to rushing out there to give it till you give someone time to say I'm wrong lol. I've never used the injectable but this far along being bred I really don't think it will cause issues


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I had this happen a few months ago with my goats, I gave them all a bath with Dawn dish soap. I now have no lice on my goats!


Thanks! I think if I had warmer weather I would bath them but as it's going to be freezing tonight... I better not. I'd love to just bathe them this summer but I'd prefer to prevent the transmission of lice to the kids if I can help it.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> http://www.qcsupply.com/cylence-pou...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CJKp9KHyjr4CFciGfgodoS0Aew
> 
> Approximately 6ml/100lbs squirted down the top line. I've used it on pregnant does without any trouble.


Thanks! I'm in Canada and I may not be able to get this across the border. I was hoping my vet had the pour on Ivermectin but no, just injectable. Dusting hasn't worked, I think they would need to be shaved because they actually have such gorgeous coats (where it's not rubbed off haha).


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't ....... But don't to rushing out there to give it till you give someone time to say I'm wrong lol. I've never used the injectable but this far along being bred I really don't think it will cause issues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks! That's exactly where I am! I think it should be fine but I'd love someone more knowledgeable to wade in before I do it.

If I can get a dose in today and one in in 10 days, it should mean they'll be lice free for the birth.

But, would I still dose them right after the birth (in about two-three weeks)?


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for trying to help.

I have been combing the forums (haha) for lice related info and I think I gave myself information overload! That's why I decided to just ask.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

flannelberry said:


> . I was hoping my vet had the pour on Ivermectin but no, just injectable. .


Did you ask if your vet could order you some pour on? My livestock vet can order things one day and have them the next. Also, there are other versions of ivermec, like Eprinex, which would also work. I know Canada doesn't always have stuff the USA has and vice versa, but it wouldn't surprise me if you could get Cylence in Canada if you looked. Many feed stores have it here. I personally would not inject wormer to a pregnant doe. It wouldn't necessarily be the drug that I would worry about, it would be a possible *reaction*.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok I go for the mild approach ... I stay as organic as possible, this is not organic per se but its not harsh. I don't know about pregnancy ... I've used it with no issues but thats not a certainty so you might want to check it out.

I mix Flowers of Sulfur 50/50 with Derris Dust (the stuff they use in gardening). Derris dust contains rotenone which is in the milder lice powders. Its a bit lower content though than most lice powders, and once mixed with the sulfur is quite mild.

I dust them thoroughly with it, give them a teaspoon of sulfur in the feed each day for a week as well, and a clove of garlic.

Theoretically, you should repeat the dusting in 2 weeks. But I usually find that there's still a little powder left along the back and behind the horns so I haven't needed to.

The reason for the sulfur is that a sulfur deficiency can make them more inclined to lice ... and that often seems to be a factor here. The sulfur will work on its own but I add the derris to be quicker.

I've used this on pregnant does and never had a problem ... but bear in mind I also never considered whether rotenone would be harmful during pregnancy so I haven't researched that. All I can say is I've used it during 3 pregnancies and the kids were fine.

I don't know about ivermectin ... I've never given that to the goats for anything because its like the opposite of organic, I just don't like it its noxious stuff. 

It's supposed to be good to treat horse lice at the same time as worming, and I once used it on a horse for that reason, but it didn't work for the lice at all. I ended up using sulfur which did the job in a week.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Did you ask if your vet could order you some pour on? *.


Thanks Tenacross. You know, I hadn't even thought to ask if he could/would order it but that's a great idea.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Barnes19 said:


> Ok I go for the mild approach ... I stay as organic as possible, this is not organic per se but its not harsh. I don't know about pregnancy ... I've used it with no issues but thats not a certainty so you might want to check it out.


Me too, I think that's why I'm to-ing and fro-ing. I have had good luck with letting sunlight do the trick with lice actually, which I love. I just hate to pass it to the babies.

I also noticed my one doe has scratched her poll so much she has a little bald spot and scab so I figure I had better get a bit more involved!

I will ask about that at the supply shop. They're also incredibly knowledgeable and helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Spot on works well. I'm not sure if you can get it in the USA. Also, Eprinex is extremely effective, but its more for mites. It kills lice though as well


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

ETDairygoats said:


> Spot on works well. I'm not sure if you can get it in the USA. Also, Eprinex is extremely effective, but its more for mites. It kills lice though as well


Thanks Lauren.

Sorry I took so long to get back to you. My first freshener tripletted and it's been BUSY!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Shave them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Shave them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks for helping! Right now, I think that would have more risk than washing them, given that we may still get snow.


----------

